# newbie here



## winx91 (Apr 5, 2014)

hi,

I am really interested in buying some pet mice. I have been reading about pet shop mice being bred in rodent farms. Having had 2 hamsters from big chain pet stores that died after 6 months, i'm definitely after mice bred by breeders. Please can anyone help me find any local breeders?

Briony


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.Where in the world are you?


----------



## winx91 (Apr 5, 2014)

i'm in north yorkshire, uk.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

quite well placed for mouse breeders


----------



## winx91 (Apr 5, 2014)

can you point me in the direction of some please?


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

welcome!!!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

